# 11 Year Old Springer



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Quigley, my 11 year-old Springer, still hunts like crazy. I just got done with 5 days up in Idaho and he gave it his all every day. There wasn't much in the way of game, we did happen upon a few grey partridge that flushed out of range, but the dog work was a blast.


----------

